# Garmin fishfinders



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Looking to add a fish finder to my aluminum all purpose boat and thinking about going with a Garmin ...any recommendations ?

Also looking at the transducer that reads thru the hull.....Does anybody have any experience with the thru hull transducer on an aluminum boat ?

I use this boat year around and the ice plays havoc on a transom mount transducer.

any help is appreciated.

redheads


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Don’t think you can use a in hull transducer on an aluminum boat. But if you could you may want to consider instead of cutting a hole in your boat. I don’t feel like I would trust a thru hull in aluminum.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

I think they did come out with a shoot thru Hull transducer for aluminum boats years ago, it was called alumaducer if I remember correctly. Have not heard anything about it for a long time, that must say something, LOL.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a removable mount that clamps to the transom that works for me.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Pretty in depth reviews.

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/garmin-users.325251/


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Read Brahmas thread. You will see a lot of happy fisherman with their Garmins. I still absolutely love mine. Echomap CHIRP 93SV. Now it is the echomap plus. Has a touch screen and brighter screen compared to the 2017 model.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

garmin


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

Brahmabull should be a rep for Garmin, very helpful & knowledgeable guy. Helped me with my issues, good guy.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Honestly...I’m just old school. Things should work as described and customer service SHOULD NOT be dead. As much as we all have to pay for this stuff, I don’t think that’s too much to ask.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Customer service alone is reason to go with Garmin!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I've been trying to decide what garmin unit to go with on my next project boat. With the new panoptix technology garmin has now, I'm all in for an all garmin setup. They also have an ice fishing package you can move your head unit from your boat to. I have a garmin echomap dv73 on my starcraft, and love it. I bought it before I knew about the panoptix coming out.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

yeah but all the cv transducers suck! Trust me.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

why do they suck, ?


----------

